# AFX Venomous Vans



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just happened to log onto the Bay and found this set listed as BIN. I got it yesterday and I am a very happy guy!!










It appears the vans are missing the snakes stickers, but I am not sure. Can anyone confirm this?

I am glad I got the vans, but look at the box:



















It is in FANTASTIC shape!! I had seen the vans before but I thought someone made the stickers themselves, until I saw them in SCJ's basement. I never thought I would get them at a decent price. The BIN price? $49.00:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

There is a lot of paperwork in the box but nothing that relates specifically to the Venomous Vans. Most of the track is trash. It looks like someone let a small child color on the track!! Plus the usual broken tabs.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forgot to ask. The stickers on the Vans do not match the poattern on the box art (besides the missing snakes). Are there more then one version?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

You lucky,lucky bugger! I have some repo sticker sheets somewhere and they have the snakes on the orange van but not sure if I have the snakes for the yellow van.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Very rare vans indeedy. Nice score!

It looks like the stickers are included in the set but are left to the buyer to apply...hence the difference from the pics on the box.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Waynes has the repro sticker sheets. Apparently, there were 2 different snakes, but 3 side panel and hood stickers. 

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would like to take Wayne's stickers and make waterslides out of them for my own use. 
He has some great stuff, but paper stickers leave MUCH to be desired IMO.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed Jim, 

Offering the full AFX stickee catalog as slip-n-slides would interest me....lord help ya if ya get any moisture at all near those old cardboard transfers.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw those Vans and had no idea they were rare. I had someone offer a set to me recently but I didn't want to drive the 2 hours to get them. Live and learn!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360204583098&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360204583334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

kiwidave said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360204583098&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360204583334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Yeah I saw those. It is unfortunate who the seller is. I refuse to bid on ANY of his auctions.

Marty


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

So it's not just me! The only Ebay auction that I haven't received my winnings was that seller. Emailed him and got a rude email back. Luckily it was just a cheap parts auction. I let it slide!!!


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

More VVs

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-AURORA-AFX-CANADA-VAN-SET-CAR-PAIR-DODGE-VANS_W0QQitemZ180449431814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2a039fd106


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Vans!!! I'd leave the stickers off too, always hated the paper add on's. The paint work looks cool enough, keep the stickers in a display...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*cool. how do I figure the value of mine?*

I picked a couple bodies up the other day at a local antique dealer for cheap,
how would I go about determining their value?



















And has anyone seen the "Canada" vans?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*not one reply?*

Nothing nada?


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm curious myself. Best I can offer is keep an eye on Ebay. Don't forget to check completed listings.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Dodge-Venomous-Van_W0QQitemZ180464879957QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2a048b8955

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-DODGE-VENOM-STREET-VAN_W0QQitemZ310196261855QQcategoryZ2619QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSL%252BSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D10%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7952931472099854966


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

plymouth71 said:


> I picked a couple bodies up the other day at a local antique dealer for cheap,
> how would I go about determining their value?
> 
> And has anyone seen the "Canada" vans?


Check on line auctions and/or go to slot car shows.

What are the "Canada" Vans?

Marty


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Marty said:


> Check on line auctions and/or go to slot car shows.
> 
> What are the "Canada" Vans?
> 
> Marty


I have a set. But I'll be darned if I can remember where they are ???


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Marty said:


> Check on line auctions and/or go to slot car shows.
> 
> What are the "Canada" Vans?
> 
> Marty


Instead of "Keep on truckin" on the back,they say "Good day 'eh" and have Elsinore beer stickers instead of snakes.
Snidely Whiplash


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Still looking...*

Thanks Whiskey, but those don't count because they are reproduction stickers, mine are original. Heres what the originals were like (note these are good reproduction stickers as well, and the vans are not original that I know of, just using the pic for reference)











and the Canada vans looked like this, I have one, but before I knew what it was, I removed the water slide decals, thnakfully I took photos of the van first, so I will restore it to as found










I would hazzard a guess to say these both might be rarer than a Rebel Charger because the only difference between these and regular production vehicles are the stickers, which would be removed, and then how would you know you had one?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

like i said... is it possible these are rarer than a rebel charger? in the last few weeks there have been at least 4 rebels on ebay, currently there are 3. I realize it is also demand, but there have only been 2 venomous vans in the last few weeks, and they were both recreations.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dragula said:


> Instead of "Keep on truckin" on the back,they say "Good day 'eh" and have Elsinore beer stickers instead of snakes.
> Snidely Whiplash


:jest::jest::jest:

Marty


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Marty said:


> :jest::jest::jest:
> 
> Marty


Thank you Thank you.I'll be appearing nightly at Shaggy's Armada lounge.
Shecky


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

See. I rest my case, there are 4 Rebel Chargers on the Bay right now
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...ot_Cars&_odkw=race+car&_osacat=164787&bkBtn=1


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*VVs...*

Plymouth,

I would say that the value of the Venomous Vans and the Canada Vans IS in the stickers. Like you said, the vans are standard issue (expect for the green one in your "reference" pic). 

As for the Rebel Charger- they come up now and again, and seem to have shown up more often lately. The perceived value of the Rebel has dropped in the last couple years but are still not cheap. However you cannot recreate a Rebel Charger, but you can get pretty close with the VVs.

I guess the question is: Do you collect slot cars or stickers? I would have to agree that if I had a NOS boxed set I knew to be original- I would display the sticker sheet with the Vans and leave the sheet alone. 

Tyco did the same thing with the Valvoline/STP Buick Stockers in a set. Took me a long time to find an unused mint decal sheet. Speaking of sheets, I never did find the mail away charger decals/stickers for my AFX Charger.. I suppose I wouldn't put those on an NOS mail away charger either..

Once again value is up to the collector, but personally I would take a Rebel Charger over a VV any day. But maybe it's because I have the Charger.. LOL

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*I agree, but ...*

it's only original once. I suppose the best scenario is to find an original set with the stickers still on the sheet, but that doesn't help me in my evaluation. what do you think of this auction opening at such a high bid. will he sell it or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180476763422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Never say never when it comes to ebay. However the fun is in the chase and in time you can have those vans much cheaper then this sellers opening price.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think alot of it is desire too, the rebel charger is much more a desirable car then the stickered vans.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Afxcrazy...*

I have the vans, looking for a value...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

3.5 million


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sold!*

Sold to the Cat! for 3.5 million. I'll expect the postdated cheque in the mail by the end of the week.


----------

